# Indoor Growing Spaces- Tricks of the Trade?



## Decojennutz (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello! I am a noobie. I have been growing paphs for almost 2 years- and have learned a lot in a short period of time, just from trial and error. I grow my collection of Paphs in an indoor growing space. My question to the group- what do you know now that you wish someone would have told you when you first started out. 

This is an amazing space to learn and share, thank you for allowing me to join.

Thanks!

Best,

Jennifer


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2016)

Buy good quality plants. 

Though plants from a big box store may be cheaper (supermarket, home improvement store), they may not have been properly cared for, so they may die on you even though you did everything right (if you bought a plant from a big box store, check to see if the media hasn't already rotted or is soggy). 

If you want "cheap" good quality plants, join your local orchid society. Members will sell their plants or trade plants (or you can buy them at events like auctions).


----------



## jacqi (Feb 16, 2016)

I second - join a local society. Also ask vendors a lot of questions about the culture of the plant you are buying. A good vendor will be able to give you some useful information a bad one will say 'I don't know'. Also various vendors have information about plant culture on their websites. The Orchid Mall is a good place
to start. A lot of Vendors are listed there as well as Orchid Club websites which also may contain useful info.


----------



## troy (Feb 16, 2016)

Very good advice!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2016)

1. Do something to protect your space from the high humidity and water that slippers require.
2. Invest in fans and artificial lighting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2016)

Welcome to Slippertalk, Jennifer. I wish I had known that Paphs shouldn't be divided until each division can have at least 3 healthy growths.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 16, 2016)

NYEric said:


> 1. Do something to protect your space from the high humidity and water that slippers require.
> 2. Invest in fans and artificial lighting.



3. Do not put plants on a stove. oke:


----------



## abax (Feb 16, 2016)

Be very patient with Paphs. and enjoy the process of learning while not being too hard on yourself.

Oh, and welcome to ST Jennifer from KY.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> 3. Do not put plants on a stove. oke:



WOW! He went there! 
Unfortunately, this is true. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 17, 2016)

the most important thing EVER is to make sure your potting mix is balanced for the conditions you give it


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with everyone above, plus, buy mature plants. Greenhouse grown plants will need time and care to adjust to indoor conditions. Seedlings aren't as strong as mature plants. Welcome from Saratoga Springs, NY!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2016)

ehanes7612 said:


> the most important thing EVER is to make sure your potting mix is balanced for the conditions you give it




And to extend on this, try to have media as similar as possible for the same plants, most importantly for new purchases. Having widely varying media/pot sizes for plants of the same size (that need the same conditions of course) will make it difficult to provide uniform conditions and some will be either too wet or too dry

So, repot right away if needed after buying, this can also help get rid of hitchhikers and spot bad roots (except if from sam tsui since consensus here shows he usually has repotted before shipping)

If you are going to experiment with something, like media, new pots, different amendments, chemicals etc, try it on a few plants first before adopting it to everything. 

Don't keep changing things rapidly over and over unless it's a plant declining quickly; try something, let it settle for more than a season and observe what happens. ...and something may do well with something in summer but dislike when winter comes


Elmer Nj


----------



## Decojennutz (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow! Thanks for all the welcomes and replies- excellent advice and I will take heed! 

Best,

Jennifer


----------



## JAB (Feb 17, 2016)

Overwatering can be quite unforgivable. Underwatering at least gives you the chance to rectify the situation. VERY difficult to get excess water back out of the medium after you have already oversaturated it


----------



## troy (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome from nor cal, whenever you repot, repot in clear plastic so you can see the roots, your plants will let you know what they need if you pay attention


----------



## Ray (Feb 18, 2016)

JAB said:


> Overwatering can be quite unforgivable. Underwatering at least gives you the chance to rectify the situation. VERY difficult to get excess water back out of the medium after you have already oversaturated it




In reality, the issue isn't overwatering, it's under-aeration that's the problem.

If you figure about a potting medium that holds lots of water without suffocating the root system, you cannot "overwater", and your plants will actually grow better.


----------



## JAB (Feb 18, 2016)

Good point Ray. I just know I have a heavy water hand that has caused problems.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2016)

JAB said:


> Good point Ray. I just know I have a heavy water hand that has caused problems.



Me too! The solution is Phrags!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 18, 2016)

I think finding a convenient way of watering is key, as watering each individual plant can be a chore. IMHO, I think the best way is arranging them in closed-bottom trays with holes at the sides, about 5mm from the bottom. You can bring the entire tray to the sink or under the shower. I drench my indoor plants with a small watering can, then tilt the tray to drain out excess water. Takes only couple of minutes to water each tray.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 18, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> I think finding a convenient way of watering is key, as watering each individual plant can be a chore. IMHO, I think the best way is arranging them in closed-bottom trays with holes at the sides, about 5mm from the bottom. You can bring the entire tray to the sink or under the shower. I drench my indoor plants with a small watering can, then tilt the tray to drain out excess water. Takes only couple of minutes to water each tray.



Agreed. You don't want your hobby to become a chore, trust me.


----------



## JAB (Feb 18, 2016)

Eric
Exactly!! My Phrags are SO happy!!! LOL!


----------



## trdyl (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome aboard Jennifer!

Not all Paphs like the same conditions. Some like cooler temperatures while others like to be quite warm. Never hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## Justin (Feb 19, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> I think finding a convenient way of watering is key, as watering each individual plant can be a chore. IMHO, I think the best way is arranging them in closed-bottom trays with holes at the sides, about 5mm from the bottom. You can bring the entire tray to the sink or under the shower. I drench my indoor plants with a small watering can, then tilt the tray to drain out excess water. Takes only couple of minutes to water each tray.



I do this but then I nest the slotted-hole tray inside a closed-bottom tray. so you can just pop out the slotted tray with the plants in it, water, let it drain for 30 seconds, then pop it right back into the closed tray. no drips!


----------

